
Gordon Moore predicts end to Moore's law in 10 years - ivankirigin
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/19/gordon-moore-predicts-end-to-moores-law-in-10-years/
======
ivankirigin
Note that an alternate view of Moore's law might continue: processing power
per $1000, .

Kurzweil might be a hopeless optimist, but his choice of such metrics was
smart.

Massive multi-core and dedicated hardware for physics, math, video, AI, and
graphics, could make effective system power increase despite constant
transistor density.

